# TAM Ad



## Zatol Ugot?

Anyone else see this ad posted when they are on TAM? Seems a bit inappropriate doesn't it? Is TAM turning into a sleazy hookup site? I thought this site was supposed to be about marriage.


----------



## samyeagar

The Russian dating sites, mature dating sites, young women seeking men 50+, the hot chicks with big boobs...yeah...kind of a strange bunch of adverts for this site...


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

Seriously. For a second I thought I had clicked to go into the wrong website. Not really something appropriate for a marriage forum.


----------



## Lancer

Yes, I have noticed inappropriate ads on this site.


----------



## AliceA

DH thought it was hilarious. I try not to look generally so didn't notice, but he was looking over my shoulder and pointed it out. I am thoroughly sick of seeing that "1 rule of a flat stomach" add with that weird looking thing that looks a bit nipple shaped. I wouldn't click on that to save my life. Guaranteed virus/malware right there.


----------



## HappyGilmore

I only get Gatorade ads popping up when I get on the site...


----------



## staarz21

I don't get those offers...Am I not worthy of a Russian bride? or a hot chick with bog boobs? 

I feel so left out.


----------



## samyeagar

staarz21 said:


> I don't get those offers...Am I not worthy of a Russian bride? or a hot chick with bog boobs?
> 
> I feel so left out.


Fortunately my wife finds them amusing, and somewhat ironic for this site. I know there are some wives out there that would not be so accepting.


----------



## staarz21

I think I figured out why I am not worthy...I can't spell. I spelled bog boobs...so I think they caught on that I'm not all that smart - and decided to skip me all together.


----------



## Miss Taken

staarz21 said:


> I think I figured out why I am not worthy...I can't spell. I spelled bog boobs...so I think they caught on that I'm not all that smart - and decided to skip me all together.


Come on we all know busty blondes can't read.  lol.


----------



## 3putt

What ads?


----------



## AliceA

3putt said:


> What ads?


That little dude you have as your avatar; I loved that cartoon when I was a kid. Haven't seen it for a long time. Any chance you can tell me what they called it?


----------



## 3putt

breeze said:


> That little dude you have as your avatar; I loved that cartoon when I was a kid. Haven't seen it for a long time. Any chance you can tell me what they called it?


I have no idea. I just picked one online that fit. 

'Bout time for a change anyway. Had that one for a year or so.

ETA: You got me curious so I looked. I think this is what you're talking about.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QxkipQ0duM


----------



## clipclop2

Yeah but they blame these ads on us. It must be our browsing habits.

Bull.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

There was a kids show in the 80s in the US- The Great Space Coaster - that used to air that cartoon dude. It was like a 2 minute cartoon where the figure interacts with the artist drawing him. 

After further research it was a series of Italian shorts:

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Linea_(TV_series)

I've watched WAY to much TV in my life...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13

3putt said:


> I have no idea. I just picked one online that fit.
> 
> 'Bout time for a change anyway. Had that one for a year or so.
> 
> ETA: You got me curious so I looked. I think this is what you're talking about.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QxkipQ0duM


The little dude is gone. Gonna miss him


----------



## michzz

The ads rake through your cookies and web browsing history before deciding what to show you.

Test this.

Go look at something like electric bicycles or levis jeans.

Then go back to TAM.


----------



## soccermom2three

Lol, here is one I just got. Think she's photoshopped? I also get one for cougar dating. I promise I do not go on dating sites, haha.


----------



## HeartbrokenW

Mine shows ads for Stanley Steemer and Sprint..both sites that I've gone to in the past week......


----------



## jaquen

This was running on the side panel as I read this thread:


----------



## larry.gray

I got the same website only I guess I'm supposed to like Latino women.


----------



## Daisy Etta

Thought I was too sensitive, but having to see ads for "browse 10000 single asian women's profiles", while checking for replies to my post in coping-with-infidelity is pretty gross. Who on "*talk about marriage*" ought to be browsing single women's profiles?


----------

